# How much dose it costs to do a market lamb?



## Show Sebright (Mar 14, 2021)

Hay, I want to do a market lamb and I was trying to get and idea if I will break even in the end. I have the issue of creeping indigo and little space. So please tell me everything you can about market sheep. Thanks!


----------

